# Pdf help



## prttal (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like to know how to do this:
Convert a .txt file to .pdf
Which libraries should I use?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 26, 2011)

u can use ITEXT which is a free library for java and C# to create PDF. U can also use *HARU* which is a free PDF library for C++


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 26, 2011)

@OP: you mean to say you need to create a pdf file on yourself with your own text. then just type or the text in openoffice.org and use the option "export as pdf" present in the standard toolbar.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ i dont think so. he asked for a *LIBRARY*. also he posted it under the programming section


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 27, 2011)

^^yah that was what i was thinking. but anyways my suggestion might help anyone looking for making a pdf file.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2011)

With which platform? Java?
Generate PDF files from Java applications dynamically


----------



## prttal (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry. I forgot to tell you the platform is C++.

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

@nims11:Could you some help with the code using HARU?


----------



## nims11 (Mar 2, 2011)

prttal said:


> @nims11:Could you some help with the code using HARU?



sorry i can't help, i don't know much about HARU, go through its documentation.

here are some more free pdf libraries for C/C++...
*www.freebyte.com/programming/cpp/#freecpppdflibraries


----------



## prttal (Mar 6, 2011)

Could anybody please help me with the code or at least the logic to be used?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 7, 2011)

*libharu.sourceforge.net/demo/font_demo.c

Haru Free PDF Library

i think the code is quiet self-explanatory


----------



## prttal (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ Thank you. I have created that program. Now I want to try a .html/.mht file.
Actually I wanted to ask that if I don't know the contents of the file, what parameters do I set so that it converts the specified thing into pdf page.

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------

For this I think an HTML library might also be required.


----------

